# Cracks between asphalt driveway and house



## megs_28 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have an older house that was built in the 1950's.  The driveway is in a bit rough shape, and there are cracks between the driveway and house (cinderblock foundation).  Moisture isn't a problem in the basement now (unfinished), but I'd like to fix this before the spring.

I've cleaned them out, but am not sure if I should use an asphalt crack filler, a rubber compound, asphalt depression fillter or combine them.  The cracks are approximately 1" wide, and 1" deep.  Also, the seal around one window needs to be replaced.  Should I do that before or after fixing the asphalt?Images are attached.


To the best of my knowledge, i should fill in the smaller cracks in the large crack first, then apply asphalt depression filter creating a slop so the water runs away from the house, apply more crack filler as necessary afterwards.  Am I on the right track?

I live in southern Ontario, and it's going to be warmer for the next few days with no rain so I'd like to take advantage and fix this up before the snow flies.  Any advice?

Much appreciated.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 27, 2014)

Is there some sinking involved here? From the pictures, it looks like it's not just pulled away but also pulled down.
Which makes me want to ask why it moved?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2014)

Does the water run down hill toward the house and is the pipe for the down spout off the roof?
Welcome to the site..


----------

